# GEMA Trojaner entfernen



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2012)

Habe mir eben beim herunterladen von PS Check für die p states den gema virus eingefangen.
Habe schon versucht im abgesicherten modus zu starten und den taskmanager zu starten um den prozess von dem trojaner zu stoppen, aber das klappt leid nicht.
Im internet stand auch man sollte beim start windows taste und R drücken, was aber auch nicht klappt.

Habe also die pcgh 9/2008 rausgekramt und wollte dann mit der DVD booten weil da Knoppix drauf ist.
Erst hat er ganz normal über festplatte gebootet obwohl ich das laufwerk ausgesucht habe, und hab dann die DVD andersherum eingelegt, weil die 2 seiten hat.
Dann wieder versucht zu booten, nach ein paar sekunden geht der laptop einfach aus, als wenn der strom einfach weg wäre,
Weis also jemand wie man den virus wegbekommt, da ich keine windows CD gerade hier habe.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Den gibt es blöderweise inzwischen in verschiedenen versionen 

so schon probiert ? ....klick 

Wenn gar nichts geht kann ich dir nur anbieten ihn (den leppi) zu uns zu schicken den wir haben dafür einen Spezi


----------



## PC GAMER (25. Februar 2012)

kaspersky rescue disk 10 runterladen, Brennen und mit der CD booten. Die Software updaten und die GEMA ist weg


----------



## Pagz (25. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir hat es geholfen, den Pc im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, und in dann in einen früheren Zustand zurückzusetzen


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. Februar 2012)

Hier ein gutes, seriöses Video zum entfernen des Virus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rme1NLkXvYw


----------



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Den gibt es blöderweise inzwischen in verschiedenen versionen
> 
> so schon probiert ? ....klick
> 
> ...


Jep, so habe ich das schon versucht, aber blöderweise kann ich den taskmanagernicht starten da er von dem virus blockiert wird -.-
Im schlimmsten fall besorge ich mir eine windows CD, mein Bruder müsste die glaube ich haben^^
Btw. Gibts von euch auch nen link?



PC GAMER schrieb:


> kaspersky rescue disk 10 runterladen, Brennen und mit der CD booten. Die Software updaten und die GEMA ist weg


 Und das geht? Weil die software müsste man doch über windows updaten oder?
Egal, ich werde versuche, morgen fahre ich wieder zu meinem haupt pc, da ich den übers wochenende nicht zur verfügung habe und werde mir die CD zum booten erstellen und werde es dann versuchen wenn ich das nächste mal bei meinem laptop bin, denn den auch noch mitzuschleppen hab ich keine lust
Wenn mein tablet doch nur ein laufwerk hätte könnte ich es sofort machen 


Pagz schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat es geholfen, den Pc im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, und in dann in einen früheren Zustand zurückzusetzen


 Aber um einen wiederherstellungspunkt auswählen zu können must du doch irgendwie die cmd starten können. Oder?
Und der desktop wird ja blockiert,also würde es nur gehen wie im video von terrortomato, und somit nur mit einer ubuntu CD oder wie hast du das gemacht?^^


TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Hier ein gutes, seriöses Video zum entfernen des Virus:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rme1NLkXvYw


 Gutes video, leider öffnet sich bei mir wenn ich auf erleichterte bedienung drücke nicht die cmd, also muss ich erst eine ubuntu cd erstellenwenn ich morgen wieder bei meinem pc bin


----------



## Pagz (25. Februar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber um einen wiederherstellungspunkt auswählen zu können must du doch irgendwie die cmd starten können. Oder?
> Und der desktop wird ja blockiert,also würde es nur gehen wie im video von terrortomato, und somit nur mit einer ubuntu CD oder wie hast du das gemacht?^^



Also bei mir hat sich der Virus nicht gestartet, wenn man den PC im abgesicherten Modus laufen hat.
Vielleicht wurde der Virus inzwischen verbessert


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

> Vielleicht wurde der Virus inzwischen verbessert


 
jepp der ändert sich ständig ....manchmal glaube ich mein kollege hat den in umlauf gebracht weil er 30€ für jedes entfernen kassiert


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. Februar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gutes video, leider öffnet sich bei mir wenn ich auf erleichterte bedienung drücke nicht die cmd, also muss ich erst eine ubuntu cd erstellenwenn ich morgen wieder bei meinem pc bin



Cmd in der erleichterten bedienung
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpqxU4WOmRg

Weg zum entfernen des GEMA-Virus *2.0* (neue version des Virus)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlYxh_YPK7o&feature


----------

